# Gt-1855 white



## 157484 (Mar 22, 2010)

the battery is good and the ground is good. I hit the key yesterday and seen a spark come from the starter, so I took it apart and one of the brushes fell out and the wire was touching ground. So I was woundering what would be a good glue or something that I can place the wire back in the brush and it will stay.


----------

